# Pinch of Nom



## Roythehat (Jan 24, 2019)

I’ve recently discovered the Pinch of Nom site and have made quite a few of the ‘syn free’ recipes on there. Delicious and also low sugar. Has anyone else found that the recipes work quite well for someone with T2?


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jan 24, 2019)

I had not heard of it, but have just had a look - seems to be aimed at those doing SW or WW.  The "syn free" recipe I looked at gave the calories, but not the carb content.  Remember it is carbs that matter, not just sugar.
Did you test before and after eating the ones you tried?  Only way you will find out if they work for you!


----------



## MrsC (Jan 25, 2019)

I loved pinch of nom before last week. I’ve been doing slimming world. However I’ve been looking and they can be heavily carb based. Loads of recipes some low carbs. Maybe tweak some recipes. X


----------



## Drummer (Jan 25, 2019)

I found nothing on  the 'pinch of nom' site which might be useful for my way of eating - I don't think they quite get it.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 26, 2019)

Erm...what is Syn that you have to be free of? To say nothing of Nom. All the recipes look carb laden to me, but maybe I’m missing something.


----------



## AdeV (Jan 27, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Erm...what is Syn that you have to be free of?



I thought "Google will know that!" - but no! I had to find my way to, of all places, The Sun's website.

Apparently, it means "Synergy".

So now you're as clued up on them as I am!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jan 27, 2019)

I think it's Slimming World's misspelling of sin!

As for nom, I have seen posts on here saying "nom, nom, nom" - presume it's equivalent to "yum, yum"?


----------



## Drummer (Jan 27, 2019)

I commented that they are not low carb - got a reply that I should get advice on diabetes from slimming world consultants, also from health care doctors and nurses - anything more doomed to failure I can't really imagine.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 31, 2019)

From my experience slimming world isn't the best for diabetics. And most of the consultants dont have the knowledge to advise you on the impact to diabetes. However I would say its better than most peoples diets, so if it helps you to improve on ours, and is a good starting point for you then why not.


----------

